# ASK DBSTalk: Possible Death?



## strabismo (Feb 1, 2004)

Last night when I went to bed the receiver was working fine. I woke up this morning and turned it on and only the green light came on. I switched it to HD the back to SD and it came on the screen. Still no picture though. I went to the menu and it told me that it could not lock the satellite. Nothing changed from last night. I did a hard reboot and the Dish logo came up, but nothing else. Now when I do a smart card reboot or a hard reboot the yellow light comes on and it says acquiring signal, but nothing happens. I can't even get a menu to pop up to see if there is signal. Any suggestions? 

I have rebooted several more times. Here is exactly what is going on. The SD light comes on and so does the green light. It comes on and says acquiring signal. Then black screen and nothing else. At this point the SD light is still on. I try to hit the menu button and nothing. If I turn it off the SD light goes out and will not come back on. I have tried to switch it to HD, but that does not work either. I guess I will be calling dish shortly.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Unplug it for awhile (like a few hours or overnight), and that may cause something to reset. But, unfortunately, there have been other reports about 921s failing in this manner.


----------



## strabismo (Feb 1, 2004)

How long does it take to get a new one?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know - it may depend on where you are.


----------



## strabismo (Feb 1, 2004)

Well I found out what the problem was. One of my cable outside came off. It happened to be the sat one. Once I replaced this it worked fine. What I want no is why would it not boot just because I did not have the one sat hooked up. Even when I unhooked eveything still nothing. Only when I had both hooked does it work?? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup - both have to be connected.


----------

